# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual 9 Koi impor Sakai dari Golden Koi - murah banget...

## mqmq

Bro, saya mau jual borongan semua ikan Koi saya karena kolamnya mau saya tutup. Semua ikan ini saya beli dari Golden Koi. Ukuran terkecil kayanya 35 cm, yang terbesar diatas 60 cm. Harga yang saya minta murah banget, total Rp 5 juta aja. Tapi yang beli harus penyayang Koi yah. Ini gambar2nya, maaf ga bisa saya foto 1 per 1.

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mqmq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mqmq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mqmq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

wah asik-asik ada ikan besar harga ringan.
saya mau nih om mq, tapi kelarin dulu urusan ama moderator ya om...

saya juga sayang ama forum ini,jadi aturannya harus ditegakan(om harus jadi member untuk jual ikan)  ::   ::   ::  

Ronny

----------


## mqmq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mqmq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budyoetomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hallo Om  :: . wahh penawaran menarik nih  ::  hehe  ::

----------


## mqmq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## naqiyya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Om Btw aku rasa nggk merusak harga pasar selagi ini ikan sendiri bukan atas nama dealer atau lainnya  :: .. kan penjualan seprti ini tidak banyak / berlaku setiap saat. Dengan alasan2 tertentu.. mungkin mau ganti stock dikolam atau lainnya  :: . Selama masih barang pribadi harga terserah aja  ::

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mqmq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

